

Strange Loop 2013 Video Schedule - jhawk28
https://thestrangeloop.com/news/strange-loop-2013-video-schedule

======
nashequilibrium
Thanks, i love these, i stumbled upon some vids from 2012 or 2011 and really
enjoyed them!

